# Captain stuck on the loo - ship runs aground



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry if already posted, but here goes:
http://travel.aol.co.uk/2011/08/20/tourist-ferry-runs-aground-in-finland-as-captain-gets-stuck-in-the-toilet/?icid=main|uk-compaq|dl1|link8|http%3A%2F%2Ftravel.aol.co.uk%2F2011%2F08%2F20%2Ftourist-ferry-runs-aground-in-finland-as-captain-gets-stuck-in-the-toilet%2F

Mick S


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Mick 

I think he got bogged down (exclam) HERE

I don't know what you think but "Adamsez" (geddit) he must be potty or even around the bend.... et al

Bottoms up


PS his name wasn't Harpic was it.


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

Pat Thompson said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Mick
> 
> ...




OMG, sigh ..... It's reached this stage has it Pat (Applause) 

Time for a stickies session methinks.


----------



## Gollywobbler (Dec 4, 2010)

Pat Thompson said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Mick
> 
> ...


Hi there

Getting stuck in the loo might amount to "criminal endangerment" according to the article.

It doesn't reveal whether the victim of the criminal endangerment would be:

-The ship
-The passengers
-The other crew
-The Captain

It also doesn't say whether the villain would be the Captain or the worker who fitted the locking device to the door.

The mind.....erm.....boggles


----------



## owendvdsn (Oct 16, 2008)

If you read the article carefully, it says he was stuck because of a jammed ROCK!! Makes you wonder what he'd been eating.

Owen


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

owendvdsn said:


> If you read the article carefully, it says he was stuck because of a jammed ROCK!! Makes you wonder what he'd been eating.
> 
> Owen


Yes, that bit made me laugh!
Mick S


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

owendvdsn said:


> If you read the article carefully, it says he was stuck because of a jammed ROCK!! Makes you wonder what he'd been eating.
> 
> Owen


Could be a typo!
barrinoz.


----------



## Alex Salmond (Mar 7, 2011)

barrinoz said:


> Could be a typo!
> barrinoz.


(EEK)Mate what on earth can you mean i m shocked did Mick say it was a Greek ship?? ,you guys will pardon me if i go off on a wild tangent but this story brought to mind an old tyrant of a Skipper with Blue Star called Dan Dare who used to park himself on the cludgie performing his morning motions with the door wide open while his (gay as ) Tiger was expected to do his cabin and talk to this old duffer while he was grunting and groaning away (EEK)now to me you couldnae pay me enough money to put up with that ,a shrink would have a field day with that i reckon (Whaaa)


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

was he working to a cistern why didn't he use the satlav(Jester)


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

One dreads to think of all the paperwork involved!


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Have been on some vessels and the wheelhouse w.c door is glass. Sit on the throne with view ahead there!


----------



## smithax (Jul 16, 2009)

I know a 3rd mate that was locked in the toilet, the lock jammed, the watch keeping AB was on deck working, with a radio but the 3/O didn't take his into the toilet with him. Someone eventually heard him yelling and banging. Luckily deepsea no traffic.
Perhaps there should have a kick out panel on the door or alarm bell fitted.


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

If I remember correctly .... many tankers did have a kick-out or removable panel in the door for obvious safety reasons!


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

For LouisB:- Not really I was just going through the motions so I am not a stool pigeon....I think that is the bottom line. Sorry LouisB but when the opportunity arises it's a shame not to.....fundamentally speaking and taking a hol(e)istical approach. (stop it now or you are dead, Pat's wife)


----------



## michaelF (May 27, 2007)

How did that song go again !

Oh dear what can the matter be
.......
mike


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

Pat Thompson said:


> Greetings,
> 
> For LouisB:- Not really I was just going through the motions so I am not a stool pigeon....I think that is the bottom line. Sorry LouisB but when the opportunity arises it's a shame not to.....fundamentally speaking and taking a hol(e)istical approach. (stop it now or you are dead, Pat's wife)


I surrender Pat - my addled brain is incapable of high lavatorial performance these days, mind you there was a time in the 60's wh........... 

My sympathy to your good lady, it must be hard keeping 22 knot 'O' boat Captains in check


Regards,


LouisB (@)


----------



## Alistair Macnab (May 13, 2008)

*"Oh dear, Stuck in the Lavatory...."*

This is a true tale well known in Bank Line circles.

When the present King of Tonga was crown prince, he traveled to the UK on a Bank Boat in the Owner's Suite along with the crown princess.

Playing bridge one night with the his wife, the Captain and the Chief Engineer in the Captain's cabin, he was 'dummy' for one hand and took the opportunity to excuse himself to go back to the Owner's Suite.

He was eventually missed as the next hand was ready for dealing so the Princess went off to collect the prince but found the suite door locked from the inside. The Master was called, and getting out his master key they gained access into the dayroom and still no prince.

Muffled sound from the bedroom offered a clue so following what sounded like the bellow of a wounded elephant, they eventually ran the prince to ground behind the locked door of the toilet room.

Prince was inside and after gaining entrance to that small space the prince was found but seated much lower than toilet bowl height.
He had apparently set himself down to do his business and his great Polynesian avoirdupois had shattered the best of Shanks' porcelein appliance. What's more the prince's fundamental regions had apparently been broached by the remaining shard of the receptacle.

The space was somewhat constricted so it turned out to be most difficult to raise the now wounded and embarrased royal person. Officers were summoned and eventually Chippy to break the false ceiling above, drill a hole for a shackle and using a block and tackle around the royal oxters, to haul him clear.

The outset of this story was that head office received an urgent message from the ship for a replacement receptacle from Barrhead.
This was flown out using a first class seat on BOAC to New York where a mistaken confusion between Panama City Florida and Panama City, Republic of Panama was made. The company's Florida agent was somewhat surprised to receive an urgent package via Eastern Airlines of a china toilet bowl and phoned the company's New York office to ask what he was supposed to do with it.

Eventually the bowl reached the Panama Canal, nearly missing the ship's canal transit but that would have been gilding the lily far too much for the story to still retain some credulity!

However, there was still a further embarrasment to unfold when British royalty were involved with rendezvousing with the ship when it was diverted into the Solent to disembark the distinguished passengers. But THAT is another story. 
I believe the Master of the ship was eventually invested with the Royal Order of the Coconut, Second Class.


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

Alistair Macnab said:


> This is a true tale well known in Bank Line circles.
> 
> When the present King of Tonga was crown prince, he traveled to the UK on a Bank Boat in the Owner's Suite along with the crown princess.
> 
> ...


Well told.(Applause)


----------

